# EGON PICS (warning: highly adorable-may cause heart failure)



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

These pictures are from the day after thanksgiving and up to now... you will obviously know which ones are older due to cuteness size.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

*goes into cardiac arrest*
HE IS SO CUTE!!

Look at all those beautiful white quills. You got some darling pictures of him.
And your hair is gorgeous too, if that's you holding him in the one picture.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So many cute pics it's a cute overload


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes thats me haha with an unpleasant face but thank you for the comments on both my coloring and egons haha.

I think he likes the camera now haha its hilarious. I just cut out a pocket from a robe my mom had and he wont come out of it -too cute haha


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

This is such a fabulous display of pictures. Egon is so adorable, even this is not enough! I especially love the sleepy pictures. He has such a beautiful face.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Very, Very Cute picturesand a Very,, Very Cute hedgie!!!!! My fav is the one where he is laying half way on the little blue bed!!! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Ouch! my chest hurts... What is that sharp pain in there.... i think i am...................................................going to.......LIve


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, thanks for sharing all the pics! Very cute.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

=) Thanks for the comments. Hes a little charmer haha


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Great pics, soooo adorable.


----------



## hello_bunny (Jan 13, 2010)

Cute pics!  Especially the one of his little behind hanging over the edge of that blue bed thing.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

these pics are lethal!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad you brought this post back up FC - I don't remeber seeing the pictures. They are too cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Melissa is going to be getting Egon soon 



mel2626 said:


> I just wanted to keep everyone updated. I will be taking little Egon into our home where he'll join our (ever-growing :lol: ) hedgie family! I've been working with Egon's Mommy and she wants nothing but the best for him~and we promise to provide for him accordingly. We're extremely excited and Miss Muffet and Dexter can't wait to meet their new brother!
> 
> 
> Melissa, John, Miss Muffet and Dexter Nizzles


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

PJM said:


> I'm glad you brought this post back up FC - I don't remeber seeing the pictures. They are too cute!



heehee I posted the link to his adorableness (is that even a word?! lol) on my FB because I can't stop looking at his cute face!!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Aww, he's so tiny and cute. And he has such lovely clean feet! I wish my boy's feet would stay that clean...


----------

